# Cucumber Extract



## chrissy1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone used cucumber extract in any of their recipes (soap, lotion, etc.)?  Also, any suggestions on sites with a good price?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 10, 2011)

I whirl fresh leaves in my coffee grinder then sifted and add to soap.


----------



## lsg (Jan 10, 2011)

No, but I have used pureed cucumber in my soaps.  Gave the soap and nice pale green color.


----------



## c.a.p. (Jan 11, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> No, but I have used pureed cucumber in my soaps.  Gave the soap and nice pale green color.



Ditto.


----------



## chrissy1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Did it add any significant benefits to the soap besides the color?  
Thanks to everyone who replied with input!


----------

